# Look What Showed Up While Bass Fishing???



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Took my brother-in-law from England Bass fishing on Escambia River. Best day on the water in a long time. Finally caught a shark. It was a 5 foot Black Tip Shark. Caught on an Abu Garcia Veritas 7' MH Spinning Rod with a Quantum Exo Spinning Reel, spooled with 30 Pound PowerPro Braided Line, tipped with Vanish 20 Pound Fluoro leader. Took a while to get em in, but it was worth. Let go to see another day.

KsB


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn that's cool, must have been fun!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well dang! How far up?


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Nice catch. It kinda looks more like a bull to me, that nose is kinda blunted.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Takes all the fun out of swimming in the river


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

River monsters had a show on bull sharks in the rivers in south Florida. Personally I would be more concerned about gators vs sharks. We hear about sharks taking limbs etc but the only gator attack survivor I know of is Paul hogan and my knife isn't as big as his.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, the nose looks like a bull....but either way it was a blast to play with I'm sure!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Seen them up blackwater before. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

With that rig, you were being overly optimistic of catching a world record Bass.

I bet you b.i.l. was happy.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

DON'T LIP IT or THUMB IT !!!!!!


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

sure said:


> Well dang! How far up?


Near Mulatto Bayou area. It was sitting near a pile of grass. Didn't catch any other fish in that area before catching the shark. Left the area after catching the shark, went back and caught a bunch of reds and specks.


----------

